# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  مفهوم العبادة والتزكية عند شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله

## رشيد الكيلاني

منهج التزكية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
المقدمة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:
فقد طغت موجة من الماديات على قلوب المسلمين قطعت صلتهم بالله ،وتعلقهم به، فابتعدوا عن كل مظاهر العبودية والالتجاء الصادق إلى الله، حتى وصلوا إلى ما نراه من حيرة وقلق واضطراب. ولا سبيل للخروج من هذا المأزق إلا بالتزام العبودية لله تعالى ،والتحرر من عبودية الوثنيات ،والطواغيت على اختلاف أشكالها وأنواعها، تلك العبودية التي لو استجاب الناس لها لعاشوا في اطمئنان وسعادة وسلام، والتي هي أساس العمل الصالح الذي يثمر نهضة الأمة، وينقذ الإنسانية جمعاء من جحيم العبودية،والخضو  ع للبشر، ويرد عليها عزتها، ويرفع منزلتها، ويمنحها السعادة والفوز في الدارين.
والكتابة في هذا الموضوع ليس بالأمر السهل، لأنه متشعب وذو فروع، ولأن الشيخ ـ رحمه الله - كتب فيه، في عامة مؤلفاته ،ورسائله تقريباً، فدافع عن الحق الواضح فيه، ورد على ألوان الانحراف في حياة المسلمين في مجال العبودية،وردهم إلى المنهل الصافي من الكتاب والسنة.
وقد رأيت رسالة العبودية للشيخ -رحمه الله -من أجمع وأنفع ما كتب في هذا الموضوع، فقد وضع فيها نظرية متكاملة المعالم،وبين فيها معنى العبودية.- وهي نظرية غنية بالتحقيقات النافعة ،والقواعد الجامعة،والتوجي  هات التربوية التي تحتاجها المؤسسات التربوية، والاجتماعية في عصرنا اليوم. 
ولذلك سنتعرض في هذا البحث لأهم الركائز التي تقوم عليها فكرة العبودية([1]).، بعد أن نذكر أهم الأصول العامة في تزكية النفس، وطريقة القرآن في عرض منهج التزكية. 
ولما كانت أي فكرة ما لم يقارنها عمل وسلوك ،فإنها لا تعطي ثمارها؛ولا يكتب لها النجاح والقبول ، فقد ذكرت لأجل ذلك في نهاية البحث الناحية العلمية لحياة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ وبيان تعبده لله، وهذا من أصول أهل السنة والجماعة التي يتميزون بها عن غيرهم من المناهج البدعية ([2]). 
وإني لأرجو الله لهذه الأمة التوفيق والهداية، وأن يردها إلى العبودية له دون غيره، وأن يوفقها إلى الحق في القول والعمل. وأسأل الله أن يجعل عملي هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، ولا يجعل لأحد فيه شيئاً. 
الأصول العامة في تزكية النفس
التزكية:
ومعناها تطهير النفس ،وتنقيتها من الرذائل. وهي تجمع بين إزالة الشر ،وتطييبها بالخير، قال تعالى: ﴿خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا﴾(التوبة: من الآية103).
وتجمع بين التطهير والتزكية لأنهما متلازمان.
والتزكية وإن كان أصلها النماء والزيادة؛ فهي لا تحصل إلا بإزالة الشر الموجود في النفس كي ترتاح وتطمئن، وهذا لا يحصل إلا بالتوحيد وإخلاص العبودية لله وحده ،والبراءة من الشرك كما سيأتي توضيحه بإذن الله تعالى. يقول شيخ الإسلام في توضيح ذلك:
(( فإن التزكي هو التطهر بترك السيئات الموجب لزكاة النفس. كما قال تعالى: ﴿قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا﴾(الشمس  :9). ولهذا تفسر الزكاة تارة بالنماء وبالزيادة، وتارة بالنظافة والإماطة، والحقيقة أن الزكاة تجمع بين الأمرين إزالة الشر، وزيادة الخير وهذا هو العمل الصالح، وهو الإحسان))([3])
والتزكي بترك السيئات أصله بترك الشرك قليله وكثيرة، لأنه يدنس القلب، وليس هناك حق أعظم من حق الله وصرف العبادة لله. فإنكاره ـ أي حق الله ـ والشرك بالله من أعظم ما يدنس القلب، قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ ﴾(التوبة: من الآية28).ـ بفتح الجيم ـ والمراد بالنجاسة النجاسة المعنوية، لا البدنية، فقد وصف الله المشركين بالنجاسة قلوبهم ونفوسهم بما يتلبسونه من الشرك والتعبد لغير الله. 
وسيأتي توضيح ذلك في وسائل تزكية النفس. وبالله التوفيق.
                      التزكية من أعظم مهمات الرسل (صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم)
  قال تعالى: ﴿هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ ﴾ (الجمعة: من الآية2) فالله قد امتن على عباده بإرسال الرسل الذين بعثهم إلى أقوامهم، ومن مهماتهم التي كلفهم الله بها تبليغ الدين ،وإقامة الحجة ،وإسماعهم كلام الله عز وجل الذي به زكاة الأرواح والنفوس، وتعليمهم الكتاب والحكمة.
ولما كانت التزكية لا تحصل إلا بالتوحيد وإخلاص العبادة لله وحده؛ لذا جاءت الرسل والأنبياء بدعوة أقوامهم إلى هذا الأصل العظيم وتذكيرهم به، قال تعالى: ﴿وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ ﴾ (النحل: من الآية36) والتوحيد من أعظم الركائز التي قامت عليها دعوة الأنبياء من أولهم إلى آخرهم، وكذلك التحذير من الشرك وبيان أثره السيئ.ولا يمكن بحال أن يكون الأنبياء قد قصروا في دعوتهم إلى هذا الأصل؛ لأنه أعظم ما يحتاجه العباد في تزكية نفوسهم وأرواحهم، ومن أعظم ما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم.

الرسول أتم منهج التزكية علماً وعملاً:
قال تعالى: ﴿ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْأِسْلامَ دِيناً ﴾ (المائدة: من الآية3) فقد أتم الله علينا النعمة ،وأكمل لنا الدين ببعثة الرسولe ،ومما يوضح هذا المعني أن الله نعت رسوله بأنه على دين عظيم فقال تعالى: ﴿وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ ﴾ (القلم:4) 
وقد تمثل هذا الخلق بالعمل بكتاب الله الذي تضمن كل أنواع التزكية والتطهير. فمن المحال أن يكون الرسول e ترك تعليم الناس ما يزكي قلوبهم ،ويهذب نفوسهم ،ويقربهم إلى الجنة. يقول شيخ الإسلام في معرض الرد على أهل البدع ممن يزعم أن الرسول الكريمe وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم لم يحكموا هذا الباب ـ باب التزكية والتعبد ـ قولاً وعملاً؛ بل ترك ذلك إلى أذواقهم، وأهوائهم ،يقول رحمه الله: (( ومحال مع تعليمهم كل شئ لهم فيه منفعة في الدين وإن دقت، أن يترك تعليمهم ما يقولونه بألسنتهم وقلوبهم، في ربهم ومعبودهم، ورب العالمين الذي معرفته غاية المعارف، وعبادته أشرف المقاصد، والوصول إليه غاية المطالب، هذا خلاصة الدعوة النبوية ،وزيدة الرسالة الإلهية)) ([4]).
والسبب في ذلك أن معرفة الله من أعظم مقاصد الدين. والنفوس الصحيحة تشتاق إلى التقرب إليه، والتعبد له بأنواع القرب والطاعات أعظم إشتياقها إلى الطعام والشراب الذي هو مادة الحياة. ،فمن غير المعقول أن يكون باب التعبد لله والتقرب إليه وقع من الرسول e على غير التمام والكمال، ثم يترك هذا الباب مفتوحاً للاجتهادات والآراء الشخصية ،يقول رحمه الله: (( فلأن من في قلبه أدنى حياة وطلب للعلم أو نهمة للعبادة، يكون البحث عن هذا الباب والسؤال عنه، ومعرفة الحق فيه، أكبر مقاصده وأعظم مطالبه، وليست النفوس الصحيحة إلى شئ أشواق منها إلى معرفة هذا الأمر، وهذا أمر معلوم بالفطرة الوجدية- الوجدانية -)) ([5]).
وسيأتي بيان أن عبادة الله ،والتقرب إليه غذاء الروح ،وسعادة القلب،وبهجة النفس . 

ضرورة التمسك بالسنة في أمور التعبد والتزكية 
وذلك لأن إتباع السنة في مسائل العبادات، والقرب هو المصدر الصافي لطريقة الهداية ،وتزكية النفس.، وهو الذي يحمي المسلم من الوقوع في الابتداع والتقول على الله بلا علم، ويجنبه من ضياع الأجر والثواب، يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في الصراط المستقيم في باب العبادات: ( في الصراط المستقيم في الزهد والعبادة والورع، في ترك المحرمات والشهوات والاقتصاد في العبادة): (( لزوم السنة هو يحفظ من شر النفس والشيطان بدون الطرق المبتدعة، فإن أصحابها لا بد أن يقعوا في الإصر والانحلال وإن كانوا متأولين، فلا بد لهم من إتباع الهوى، ولهذا أسس أصحاب البدع أصحاب الأهواء، فأما طريق السنة علم وقول وهدى، وفي البدعة جهل وظلم، وفيها إتباع الظن وما تهوى الأنفس )) ([6]).
ويجب الحذر من النظر إلى حال أكثر الخلق ،وما هم عليه من بدع في العبادة؛ لأن الحق هو ما كان عليه الجماعة الأولى من عهد النبيe وأصحابه. ولا ينظر إلى كثرة أهل البدع من بعدهم, يقول ابن القيم مبيناً أن من علامات سعة القلب ،وعبوديته لله هو التمسك بالحق الذي كان عليه أصحاب الرسول e (( والبصير الصادق لا يستوحش من قلة الرفيق، ولا من فقده إذا استشعر قلبه مرافقة الرعيل الأول، الذي أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين ،والشهداء والصالحين ،وحسن أولئك رفيقاً، فتفرد العبد في طريق طلبه دليل على صدق الطلب)) ([7]).

خطورة الابتداع في أمور العبادة:
وهذا يدلك أخي المسلم على أن الإحداث في العبادات، والزيادة عليها ،يؤدي إلى الانحلال والفوضى، فضلاً عن ذلك فإنه غير معقول عند الله، ولو كان العمل كثيراً ،ما لم يكن موافقاً لما جاء به الرسول e ، وقد أدى فتح باب الاجتهاد في العبادات إلى دخول أنواع من الشر والبلاء على عقائد المسلمين وتحت شعار ( التصوف) ونحو ذلك من المسميات. وما زال الشيطان يتدرج بالمسلمين ،ويزين لهم البدع ،حتى جعلهم يعتقدون بالأفكار الباطلة، والفلسفات المهلكة: كالقول بالحقيقة وشهودها ومضمونه هو الرضى بالواقع،وما فيه من كفر وفسوق، والسكوت عن إنكار المنكر بحجة أن العارف إذا شهد الحقيقة استوي عنده القبيح والحسن. وأعظم من ذلك هو القول بعقيدة وحدة الوجود التي نادى بها ابن عربي والتلمساني وغيره، وكذلك الاتحاد الخاص أو العام وقد أدى القول بهذه العقائد الباطلة إلى تحطيم الشرع وإفساد الدين([8])؛ فيجب الحذر أشد من الابتداع في الدين. فإن اقتصاد في سنة خيراً من اجتهاد في بدعة، وما على المسلم إلا التفويض والاستسلام للشرع الحنيف، والنظر فيما عليه الرعيل الأول،والجماعة الأولى. فإن الأول لم يدع شيئاً للآخر غالباً.
لا يجوز الفصل بين العبادات وثمرتها:
ولما كانت الأعمال والقربات كالصلاة والزكاة وغيرها. إنما شرعها الله لتزكية النفس،وتطهيرها من الرذائل ،ولتبلغ الكمال في العبودية والطاعة لله، فلا يجوز والحال هذه الفصل بين العبادات وثمرتها؛ لأن الله قرن بينهما فلا تزكية إلا بالعبادة. وكذلك العبادة ما لم يظهر آثرها على سلوك المسلم وتصرفاته، فتمنعه من ارتكاب الحرام، فإنها قد لا تنفع صاحبها في الآخرة ،وإن كانت تسقط عنه الواجب في الدنيا، والناس في هذا على صنفين: 
القسم الأول:
ظنوا أن أعمال القربات والعبادات مقصودة لذاتها - أي يؤديها شكلياً - وإن لم يظهر آثرها على أخلاق المسلم ـ ،وهؤلاء فرغوا العبادة من ثمرتها ومقصودها الأعظم وهي التقوى، وقد بين الله أن من لم يحصل له التقوى من عبادته لله فهو لم يقم بحق العبادة لله؛ لأن شأن المسلم أن يكون مستقيماً خائفاً وجلاً من الذنوب ،حريصاًً على حب الخير وفعله، والله دائماً يقرن بين العبادة وثمرتها ،قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ﴾ (البقرة:183) 
. والتعامل مع العبادة على هذا الأساس يجعل القلوب قاسية بعيدة عن الله، وبهذا يسهل الخروج عن أوامر الله، والتحايل علي شرعه لضعف الوازع والخوف من الله. 
القسم الثاني:
الذين ظنوا أن العبادات مقصودة لغيرها، فإذا حصل عندهم المقصود من العبادة وهو التقوى – زعموا - فلا عليهم لو تركوا العبادات ، والمقصود عندهم عكوف القلب على الله ،وحصول الجمع فإذا جاءهم ما يفرق جمعيتهم -ولو كان صلاة الفريضة في المسجد –تركوه،ويتأولو   قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ ﴾ (الحجر:99)، وخطر هؤلاء أعظم من القسم الأول؛ لأن إتباع الأهواء والآراء في الديانات أعظم منه في الشهوات كما قال الشيخ ابن تيمية ، والبدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية كما قال بعض السلف، ومع ذلك فهم لم تحصل لهم التقوى الواجبة، لأن التقوى هي فعل المأمور وترك المحظور ،والصبر على المقدور، كما قال شيخ الطريقة،وناصر السنة عبد القادر الكيلاني رحمه الله([9]). 
         طريقة القرآن في عرض منهج التزكية

قال تعالى: ﴿هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ ﴾ (الجمعة: من الآية2) فقد امتن الله على هذه الأمة ببعثة الرسول الكريم، يعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم ،ويرشدهم إلى ما فيه صلاحهم، ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، وقدم في الآية العلم على التزكية من باب تقديم العلم على العمل، لأن التزكية ثمرة من ثمار سماع كلام الأنبياء وإرشاداتهم، وهذا يحصل بالعلم الإجمالي ،والذكر العام الذي ينتفع به أقوامهم ،فيهتدون إلى الحق وتقوم به الحجة على آخرين فيستحقون العذاب في الآخرة، يقول شيخ الإسلام في التذكير العام وافتراق الناس فيه: (( والتذكير المطلق العام ينفع، فإن من الناس من يتذكر فينتفع به، والآخر تقوم عليه الحجة ويستحق العذاب على ذلك، فيكون عبره لغيره، فيحصل بتذكيره نفع أيضاً، ولأن بتذكيره تقوم عليه الحجة، فتجوز عقوبته بعد هذا بالجهاد وغيره فتحصل بالذكرى منفعة)) ([10]).
وقال أيضاً: (( كذلك التذكير عام وخاص، فالعام هو تبليغ الرسالة إلى كل أحد، وهذا يحصل بإبلاغهم ما أرسل به من الرسالة ([11]).
والمقصود أن التزكي لا بد أن يسبقه علم عام ،وتذكرة عامة كما قال تعالى: ﴿ فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى ﴾ (الأعلى:9) 
. فهذا لابد منه لحصول التزكي، فإذا حصل التزكي حصل التذكر التام النافع المؤثر. ولهذا قال تعالى في حق الأعمى الذي جاء إلى الرسول يطلب منه التعليم والإرشاد والنفع: ﴿ عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى أَنْ جَاءَهُ الْأَعْمَى وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى ﴾ (عبس:1-4) 
. فأمر رسوله أن يقبل على من جاء يطلب التزكي والتذكر، وذكر هنا الذكر التذكير بعد التزكي، وهذا والله أعلم غير التذكر الذي تقوم به الحجة، فقد ذكر هنا الذكر التام الذي ينكره المذكر به وينتفع به كقوله تعالى: ﴿ فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَشْقَى ﴾ (الأعلى: 9-11) 
. قال الشيخ رحمه الله في بيان ذلك: (( فذكر التذكر والتزكي، كما ذكرهما هناك([12]).وأمر أن يقبل على من أقبل عليه دون من أعرض منه،فإن هذا ينتفع بالذكرى دون ذاك،فيكون مأموراً أن يذكر المنتفعين بالذكرى تذكيراً يخصهم به غير التبليغ العام الذي تقوم به الحجة)) ([13]). وهذا هو التذكير التام النافع الذي خص الله به المؤمنين قال تعالى: ﴿ وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنْفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ﴾ (الذريات:55) 
.فهم إذا آمنوا ذكرهم بما أنزل عليهم، وكلما نزل عليهم شئ من معاني القرآن ذكرهم به فيزدادوا إيماناًً. 
والتذكير التام يقود إلى الخشية والخوف من الله كما قال تعالى: ﴿ سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى﴾ (الأعلى:10)، والعلم التفصيلي والتذكرة التامة توجب الخشية والتفكير في عواقب الأمور- فليس من يعلم كنت لا يعلم - ،والخشية قد تحصل عقب التذكر وقد تحصل قبله، لأنه إذا خشي أوجب له ذلك علوماً وتذكرة وإرادة صالحة.

الخشية في القرآن:
والخشية هي الخوف من عذاب الله في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، أما في الدنيا فلأن الذنوب لها عقوبات عاجلة، والخشية لا تكون لمن تيقن أنه معذب، وإنما تكون لمن رجا السلامة من عذاب الله غداً، قال تعالى في ذلك: ﴿ تَرَى الظَّالِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ ﴾ (الشورى: من الآية22) وقد يعرض الإنسان في بداية أمره عن طلب السلامة ولا يتذكره لأنه مشغول بالخوف من العذاب على الذنب الذي يقتضيه كما ذكر شيخ الإسلام . 
والمقصود أن الخشية تدعو الإنسان إلى التذكر التام والتزكي كما قال شيخ الإسلام: (( لأن الذي يخشى الله لابد أن يرجوه ويطمع في رحمته فينيب إليه ،ويحبه ويحب عبادته وطاعته، فإن ذلك هو الذي ينجيه مما يخشاه ويحصل به ما يحبه)) ([14]).
وقد يرد على ما ذكرنا من أن التزكي لابد أن يسبقه الذكر العام قوله تعالى: ﴿ لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ﴾ (طـه: من الآية44) في قصة فرعون الطاغية: فقد ذكر التذكر قبل الخشية. وفرعون لم يحصل عنده من الذكر العام والعلم ما يدعوه إلى خشية الله ،والاستجابة لموسى، فكيف يوافق ذلك قوله تعالى: ﴿ سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى ﴾ (الأعلى:10) 
والجواب هو أن قوله تعالى: ﴿ لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ﴾ لا يناقض قو له تعالى: ﴿ سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى ﴾ لأنه لم يقل ( سيخشى من يتذكر). بل ذكر أن كل من خشي فإنه يتذكر ولا يخاف، والتذكر كالعلم كما سبق إن كان تاماًً أوجب الخشية والاستجابة قال تعالى ﴿ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ ﴾ (فاطر: من الآية28) ،والعلماء هم أعظم من يخشى الله لما حصل عندهم من العلم بالحق والعمل به ،وقد بينا أن التذكر عام لكل ما يحصل به التذكر، ويشمل أيضاً التذكر الذي تقوم به الحجة وينقطع به العذر. 
أما حصول الخشية بلا تذكر كصاحب النظرة السليمة التي لم تشوبها الأكدار، فإنه إذا سمع بوعيد الله وعقابه خاف وأناب ،والمؤمن قلبه مضيء يكاد يعرف الحق وإن لم يسمع به، لاجتماع نور الوحي مع نور الفطرة، فإذا سمع به ازداد نور على نور(( فهذا شأن المؤمن يدرك الحق بفطرته مجملاً، ثم يسمع الأثر الذي جاء به مفصلاً، فينشأ إيمانه على شهادة الوحي مع شهادة الفطرة))([15])
يقول الشيخ رحمه الله: (( وأيضاً فذكر الإنسان يحصل بما عرفه من العلوم قبل هذا فيحصل بمجرد عقله، وخشيته تكون بما سمعه من الوعيد)) ([16]). والأغلب حصولهما معاً أي الخشية والتذكر. 
وعلى هذا فقوله تعالى في قصة فرعون: ﴿ لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ﴾ تبين أن التذكر يوافق العلم العام وهو الاعتراف بربوبية الله فيدعوا ذلك فرعون إلى الشكر والإيمان بالله ،وأن لا يطغى ( وإن قدر أن الله لا يعذبه فإن مجرد كون الشيء حقاً ونافعاً يقتضي طلبه ،وإن لم يخف ضرراً بعدمه كما يسارع المؤمنون إلى فعل التطوعات والنوافل، لما فيها من النفع وإن كان لا عقوبة في تركها كما ،يحب الإنسان علوماً نافعة وإن لم يتضرر بتركها). وقوله( أو يخشى) (ونفس الخشية إذا ذكر له موسى ما توعده الله له من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة فإن هذا الخوف قد يحمله على الطاعة والانقياد إلى التذكر). 
فهذا بعض أسرار الجمع بين التذكر والخشية في قوله ﴿ لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ﴾ ،وهذا يدلك على إعجاز القرآن ،وما يحويه من أسرار وعجائب ،وأنه من عند الله. ﴿ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً ﴾ (النساء: من الآية82)

التزكية امتثال حقيقي للعبادة لا امتثال صوري:
ذكرنا أن التزكية لابد أن يقرنها العلم التام المؤثر لا الإجمالي التي تقوم به الحجة، فلا تكفي العمومات (3)في تزكية النفس وثباتها على الحق ،بل لا بد من تعلم ودراسة العلم الشرعي بالقدر المستطاع، ثم العمل به وانصياع القلب بموجب معاني العلم النافع والعقيدة السليمة، وكذلك الحذر من وسائل الشرك التي تدنس القلب، وتضعف إرادة الخير فيه.
وعدم معرفة الحق والعمل به يؤدي إلى وقوع المسلم في بعض وسائل الشرك وهو لا يشعر، وربما يعرضه للردة - والعياذ بالله - أو السير على غير هدى وبصيرة فيكون حاله كحال الذي قال الله فيه: ﴿ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ ﴾ (الحج: من الآية11) وما أكثر فتن الدنيا في هذا الزمان. فيحتاج المؤمن إلى حصانة علمية ،وزاد إيماني يحميه من الوقوع في المخالفات الشرعية. 
ولهذا كانت تربية الرسول e لأصحابه الكرام في مكة تركز بشكل أساسي على تزكية النفوس على معاني العقيدة الصحيحة ،والعلم النافع ،حتى صفت نفوسهم وأرواحهم،وأصبحو  ا القدوة العليا والمثل الحي في طهارة النفس، والتعبد لله ظاهراً وباطناً، ومكن الله لهم في الأرض، وأسعدهم في الآخرة.يتبع باذن الله .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

الأصول الأساسية في العبودية:
ويعد هذا العرض السريع لمنهج التزكية، وبيان بعض معالمه، نذكر أهم الركائز التي تقوم عليها نظرية العبودية عند شيخ الإسلام، وذلك لأن التزكية كما قدمنا لها ارتباط وثيق بالعبودية، فلا تزكية إلا بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له. 

أولاً: المصادر التي اعتمدها الشيخ في رسالته: ( العبودية):
الملاحظ أن الشيخ رحمه الله في رسالته ( العبودية )، اعتمد على مصادر أصيلة كون من خلالها نظرية متكاملة في العبودية من جميع الجوانب، وهذه المصادر هي: 
أ-النصوص الشرعية والاستفادة منها في كل صغيرة وكبيرة،وهو الذي يقول: (( قل من تعوز النصوص من يكون خيراً بدلالاتها)) ([17]).
ب- الدلالات اللغوية ،والاعتماد على قواعد اللغة في تحليل الألفاظ، ومثاله ما ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله في معنى العبادة ،وأنها تجمع بين عنصرين وهما ( المحبة والذل والخضوع).
جـ- ملاحظة الحقائق النفسية ،ودراسة الطبيعة البشرية وما يعتريها من علل وأمراض، وتقديم العلاج النافع من القرآن والسنة لترجع النفس إلى حالتها الطبيعية، والشيخ يبدو في رسالته طبيباً مصلحاً حاذقا ،يعرف كل ما تعانيه النفس البشرية من انحرافات ومشكلات ( نفسية ) ،ثم يقدم لها العلاج الذي يحفظ للنفس كرامتها ويرفع منزلتها.
د-التوفيق بين النقل والعقل: وهذا واضح في جميع جوانب الرسالة، ومن أمثلة ذلك عندما تكلم عن الاتحاد واعتقاد الصوفية فيه ،وما يصدر عن أرباب الأحوال ومشايخ السلوك من شطحات،وبين أن ذلك اضطراب عقلي وضعف تمييز، وفي الحقيقة فلا وجود له في الخارج وهذا هو الاتجاه العام ـ التوفيق بين العقل والنقل ـ واضح في جميع رسائل الشيخ ومصنفاته. 
- المنهج التاريخي وتتبع الأحداث وملاحقتها ،ثم استخلاص النتائج التي تبين الحق، فهو مثلاً يذكر أن ما طرأ على عقائد المسلمين من انحرافات وضلالات مخالفة للشرع، لم تكن موجودة في العصر الأول من الصحابة والتابعين الذين هم أفضل القرون، ومن أمثلة ذلك عندما تكلم عن مسألة الفناء وأقسامه، ومسألة الطريقة الصحيحة في ذكر الله، وأن الاسم المفرد مظهراً ومضمراً غير صحيح ،بل هو بدعة. 

ثانياً: عبادة الله متفق عليها بين أهل الأديان:
فالأنبياء كلهم بلا استثناء دعوا أقوامهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وتوحيد الله زبدة رسالات الأنبياء من أولهم إلى آخرهم. 
يقول رحمه الله (( وبها أرسل جميع الرسل ـ أي العبادة لله ـ كما قال نوح لقومه: ﴿ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ ﴾ (المؤمنون: من الآية23) ، وكذلك قال هود وصالح وشعيب وغيرهم لقومهم وقال تعالى: ﴿وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ﴾ (النحل: من الآية36). ([18])، وهذا هو حقيقة الإسلام الذي بعث الله به رسله. وهو الاستسلام لله وحدة دون غيره من المعبودات الأرضية، من بشر أو حجر أو شجر، لأن ضد الإسلام الشرك واتخاذ الأنداد مع الله ،وهو يضاد حقيقة الاستسلام لله، يقول الشيخ: (( ولما كان الكبر مستلزماً للشرك، والشرك ضد الإسلام وهو الذنب الذي لا يغفره الله.... كان الأنبياء جميعهم مبعوثين بدين الإسلام، فهو الدين الذي لا يقبل الله غيره من الأولين ولا من الآخرين)) ([19]).
ولقد تحمل الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم في تبليغ هذا الأصل العظيم كل أنواع السخرية حتى أتاهم اليقين من ربهم. 
ثالثاًُ: الدين كله داخل في عبادة الله:
يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في توضيح معنى العبادة وتعريفها بأنها: (( اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ،من الأقوال والأعمال، الباطنة والظاهرة)) وعلى هذا فالعبادة بمفهومها الواسع تشمل كل مناحي الحياة والدين، فكل عمل ابتغي به وجه الله فهو من العبادة، فهي تشمل الأمور التالية:
1- الفرائض وشعائر الإسلام ،الظاهرة كالصلاة ،والزكاة وغيرها ،وما زاد على ذلك من النوافل والتطوع ووجوه القربات والطاعات .
2- وتشمل أيضاً الأخلاق الفاضلة التي تسعد المجتمع ،كصلة الأرحام ،والوفاء بالعهود والإحسان لليتيم وغير ذلك. 
3- وتشمل الأعمال القبلية التي هي من أصول الإيمان كحب الله وخشيته، والتوكل عليه. 
4- وتشمل سياج الأمة وحصنها الأكبر ألا وهو الجهاد في سبيل الله، وقتال المارقين والمنافقين والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر. 
5- بل وتشمل العبادة كل عمل نافع يقصد به فاعله ابتغاء رضا الله ،والحصول على الأجر كإطعام البهائم ،والإحسان إلى المملوك، وتشمل الحاجات الضرورية التي يقصد منها الحفاظ على النوع الإنساني كالأكل والشرب ،وتمتع الزوج مع زوجته وغير ذلك.
وبهذا يظهر خطأ فيمن يقصر العبادة على بعض جوانبها ويهمل الجوانب الأخرى، كمن يهتم بالأعمال الظاهرة مثلاً ويهمل من أعمال القلوب كحب الله والإنابة إليه ما هو من أعظم أصول الدين، ويظن بعض المتدينين أنه إذا أتى بالأعمال الظاهرة فهو مؤمن ولو علق قلبه بغير الله حباًَ ورجاء كرئاسة أو جاه أو مال ونحو ذلك، فليست الأعمال الباطنة بأقل أهمية من الأعمال الظاهرة، والدين كل لا يتجزأ.
رابعاً: العبادة لازمة للعبد حتى يموت: 
وعبادة الله لازمة لكل أحد لا تسقط عن أحد مهما بلغ من العلم والإيمان ،بل هي لازمة لأشرف المخلوقات وهم الملائكة والرسل،وقد نعتهم الله بالعبودية قال تعالى في وصف الملائكة: ﴿وَلَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ  ﴾ (الأنبياء:19) .
ونعت صفوة خلقه بالعبودية له: ﴿عَيْناً يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ اللَّهِ يُفَجِّرُونَهَا تَفْجِيراً﴾ (الإنسان:6).
ونعت رسوله بالعبودية في أكمل أحواله فقال في الإسراء﴿سُبْحَا  َ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً﴾ (الإسراء: من الآية1) . وقال في الإيحاء ﴿فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى﴾ (النجم:10) .
وقال في الدعوة: ﴿وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ كَادُوا يَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِ لِبَداً﴾ (الجـن:19) .
وقال في التحدي: ﴿وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّنْ مِثْلِهِ﴾ ([20]). 
(البقرة: من الآية23).
وأما من تأول الآية: ﴿وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ﴾ (الحجر:99) . على أن المراد باليقين الوصول إلى مقام يسقط عنه التعبد لله فهذا خطأ وضلال، بل المراد باليقين بإجماع المفسرين هنا ( الموت) ،وفي الصحيح لما دخل رسول الله r على عثمان بن مظعون وهو يعاني سكرات الموت ثم مات بعدها قال: (( أما عثمان فقد جاءه اليقين من ربه )) أي الموت بما فيه، فلا ينفك المرء عن العبودية ما دام في دار الدنيا والتكاليف. 
يقول ابن القيم: 
(( وكلما تمكن العبد في منازل العبودية كانت عبوديته أعظم والواجب عليه منها أكثر من الواجب على من دونه، ولهذا كان الواجب على رسول اللهr بل على جميع الرسل أعظم من الواجب على أممهم )) ([21]). بل هناك عبودية أخرى على العبد بعد موته وذلك عندما يسأله الملكان في قبره، ماذا كنت تعبد؟ ويختبرون عبوديته لله بتوجيه أسئلة ثلاثة، وتكون الأجوبة على قدر عبودية المرء لله في دار الدنيا. 
وأما تقسيم الناس في أمور العبادة إلى خاصة ،وخاصة الخاصة وهم الذين وصلوا إلى مقام استوت عندهم الأشياء ،وأدركوا الحقيقة اليقينية فيقول الشيخ عنهم (( وقول هؤلاء كفر صريح وإن وقع فيه طوائف لم يعلموا أنه كفر، فإنه قد علم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام أن الأمر والنهي لازم لكل عبد ما دام عقله حاضراً إلى أن يموت، لا يسقط عنه الأمر والنهي لا بشهوده القدر ولا بغير ذلك، فمن لم يعرف ذلك عرفه وبين له، فإن أصر على اعتقاد سقوط الأمر والنهي فإنه يقتل))([22]).
خامساًً: في انقسام العبودية إلى عامة وخاصة ( عبودية قسرية، عبودية اختيارية ):
ذكر ابن تيمية رحمه الله أن الناس في عبوديتهم لله ينقسمون إلى قسمين: 
1- العبودية العامة: وهي عبودية أهل السموات والأرض برهم وفاجرهم، مؤمنهم وكافرهم، وهذه العبودية لا يتعلق بها ثواب ولا مدح ،يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: (( وتحرير ذلك:أن العبد الذي عبد الله فذللـه ودبره وصرفه، وبهذا الاعتبار: فالمخلوقون كلهم عباد الله من الأبرار والفجار، والمؤمنين والكفار وأهل الجنة ،وأهل النار، إذ هو ربهم كلهم ومليكهم لا يخرجون عن مشيئته وقدرته وكلماته التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر، فما شاء كان وإن لم يشاءوا، وما شاءوا إن لم يشأه لم يكن )) ([23]).
2- العبودية الخاصة ( عبودية الطاعة والمحبة): وهذه العبودية هي المحبوبة المرضية التي تتعلق بالإلهية وإتباع أوامر الله.، وهي التي استجاب لها المؤمنون طوعاً واختياراً (وهذه العبادات متعلقة بإلهيته ولهذا كان عنوان التوحيد لا إله إلا الله ) ([24]). بخلاف من يقر بربوبيته ولا يعبده ،أو يعبد معه إلهاً آخر، ( فالإله الذي يألهه القلب بكمال الحب والتعظيم،والإجلال والإكرام ،والخوف والرجاء ونحو ذلك، وهذه العبادة: هي التي يحبها الله ويرضاها ،وبها وصف المصطفين من عبادة وبها بعث رسله، وأما العبد: بمعنى المعبد، سواء أقر بذلك أو أنكر فتلك يشترك فيه المؤمن والكافر) ([25]).
وإنما انقسمت العبودية إلى هذين القسمين: لأن أصل هذه اللفظة( العبادة): الذل والخضوع يقال طريق معبد إذا كان مذللاً يوطأ بالأقدام. 
فلا يكفي في سعادة المسلم ونجاته من عذاب الله تعالى التزامه بالعبودية القسرية، فيأكل ويشرب وينكح ويملك الأموال والمناصب ﴿وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ وَالنَّارُ مَثْوىً لَهُمْ﴾ (محمد: من الآية12)، فلا يكفي ذلك حتى يلتزم بالعبودية الاختيارية ،فيعبد الله ويطيع أمره ويسارع إلى مرضاته، ويوالي أولياء الله ويعادي أعداءه. 
وكذلك ينقسم الناس في العبودية الخاصة إلى أهل عبودية مطلقة ومقيدة ،وصاحب العبودية المطلقة هو الذي دخل إلى الإسلام من جميع أبوابه، والذي يقوم على مرضاة الله في كل وقت بما هو مقتضى ذلك الوقت ووظيفته فهو ( لا زال متصلاً في منازل العبودية ،كلما رفعت له منزلة عمل على مسيره إليها. ... فإن رأيت العلماء رأيته معهم ،وإن رأيت العباد رأيته معهم،وإن رأيت المجاهدين رأيته معهم) ([26]). بخلاف صاحب العبودية المقيدة والذي تقيد بعبادة دون أخرى. 
فالناس يتفاضلون في العبودية لله كما يتفاضلون في حقيقة الإيمان ،فأكملهم عبودية لله من جمع بين مراتب العلم والعمل، أما المرتبة العلمية فهي العلم بالله وأسمائه وصفاته ،والتعبد لله بمقتضاها. والعلم بشرعه ودينه، وأما المرتبة العملية فإما أن يكون من السابقين المقربين الذين - أدوا جميع الواجبات والمستحبات ،وتركوا المحرمات والمتشبهات ،وإما أن يكون من أصحاب اليمين الذين فعلوا الواجبات ،وتركوا المحرمات مع ارتكاب المباحات،وبعض المكروهات، وترك بعض المستحبات. 
سادساً: الحق في مسائل العبادات ما كان عليه أصحاب رسول اللهr :
وهذا ما تدل عليه الأحاديث الكثيرة كقوله r في الحديث الصحيح: ( خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ) فإن الدين الواضح هو ما كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه الكرام، وليس هناك أعظم رغبة في الآخرة، وحباً للعبادة والتقرب إلى الله من الصحابة الكرام، وخاصة في باب التعبد لأن الفطرة السليمة تشتاق إلى التقرب إلى الله وبأنواع النوافل والطاعات، والقربات ،لما فيها من اللذة والسرور، ومن غير الممكن أن يكون المتأخرون الذين أحدثوا في الدين هم أعظم رغبة في الخير ،وشوقاً إلى العبادة من الصحابة الكرام، وقد بين الشيخ ذلك في مواضع عديد من رسالته ،وهو بهذا يوضح أن ما طرأ على المسلمين من بدع وضلالات في مجال العبادة يعتبر بدعة، وذلك من خلال المقارنة بين ما كان عليه الرعيل الأول، ثم النظر إلى ما صار إليه الناس، ثم يشتق من ذلك دليلاً شرعياً تاريخياً يوضح به بالدليل ،والبرهان العقلي، أن ما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله r هو الأكمل والأفضل قولاً وعملاَ، ومن أمثلة ذلك ما ذكره الشيخ في بيان أن الطريقة الصحيحة في ذكر الله هو بالجملة التامة مثل ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له) وغير ذلك من الأذكار المأثورة، أما طريقة الذكر بالاسم المفرد مظهراً أو مضمراً فإنه بدعة ،وفوق ذلك فإنه لا يعطي القلب بنفسه معرفة تفيد ولا علماً نافعاً، وإنما يعطيه تصوراً مطلقاً لا يحكم فيه بنفي ولا إثبات، والمواظبة على هذا النوع من الذكر جر طوائف من المسلمين إلى أنواع من الإلحاد والضلال ،وأوقعهم في أوحال الاتحاد والحلول ([27]). 
ثم أورد الشيخ أقوال وردت عن بعض مشايخ السلوك بالدفاع عن طريقة الذكر بالاسم المفرد ،وناقش هذه الأقوال مناقشة علمية رصينة كقول بعضهم: (( أخاف أن أموت بين النفي والإثبات )) أي أموت بين لا إله وبين إلا الله فلذلك فهو يقول: ( يا هو ) ،ثم بين الشيخ أن هذا القول باطل عقلاً وشرعاً، لأن العبد لو مات في هذه الحال لم يمت إلا على ما قصده ونواه، فالحق أن ما عليه سلف الأمة وخيارها من الذكر بالجملة التامة هو الصواب النافع ([28]).

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

سابعاً: العبادة مبناها على التوقيف لا الاجتهاد:
والتحقق بالعبودية لله لا يسلك فيها الطرق المخالفة للشرع ،بل لا بد من سلوك الطرق المرضية في الشرع الموافقة لما جاء به الرسول r ،وقد بين الشيخ أن العبادة تناط بأصلين عظيمين وهما من مقتضى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ،وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، والأصل الأول: أن لا يعبد إلا الله ،والأصل الثاني: أن يعبد بما شرعه على لسان رسوله الكريم، يقول رحمه الله في هذا المعنى: 
(( والعبادة والطاعة والاستقامة ولزوم الصراط المستقيم ونحو ذلك من الأسماء مقصودها واحد ولها أصلان: أحدهما: أن لا يعبد إلا الله. والثاني: أن لا يعبد إلا بما أمر وشرع، لا يعبد بغير ذلك من الأهواء والظنون والبدع قال تعالى: ﴿ فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً﴾ (الكهف: من الآية110). ثم يقول بعد ذلك فما كان من البدع في الدين التي ليست مشروعة فإن الله لا يحبها ولا رسوله ،فلا تكون من الحسنات ولا من العمل الصالح))([29]). 
والنص الأخير من كلام الشيخ يذكرنا بالمنهج الخاطئ الذي يعتمده أهل البدع على خلاف مناهجهم في فهم الدين ،وتناول قضاياه ألا وهو تقديم آراء الرجال والنظر إلى أعمالهم ،واتخاذها حجة في الدين مثل أقوال وأعمال أرباب السلوك والمقامات- الأحوال - ومعلوم أن هذا المنهج مردود، لأن الله تعبدنا بالقرآن والسنة، فلا يجوز تقديم قول أحد أو عمله ذوقه أو رأيه ما لم يكن موافقاً لهما.
ثامناً: تحقيق العبودية أساس السعادة:
ذكرنا أن الإنسان كائن حي ،وأنه مدني بالطبع لا يستقل بنفسه ،وهو ذو حاجات ومطامع ولا بد له من معبود يوجه له إرادته، فأما أن يكون عبد الله مخلصاً له، وإما أن تستعبده الأهواء والشهوات والطواغيت من الجن والأنس الذين يزينون له المعصية ،ويرتبونها في نفسه ويكون عبداً لهم، وهكذا كل من استكبر عن عبادة الله وقع في عبادة غيره شاء أم أبي. 
يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في توضيح هذه الفكرة: (( فإن الإنسان حساس يتحرك بالإرادة وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبيr : ( أصدق الأسماء حارث وهمام ).... فلا بد لكل عبد من مراد ومحبوب هو منتهى حبه وإرادته، فمن لم يكن الله معبوده ومنتهى حبه وإرادته بل استكبر عن ذلك فلا بد أن يكون له مراد محبوب يستعبده غير الله ،فيكون عبداً لذلك المراد المحبوب)) ([30]).
والقلب فيه فقر ذاتي وفيه فراغ لا يملأه إلا حب الله ،وشعت لا يلمه إلا التوكل على الله ،ولو حصل له كل أنواع اللذات الدنيوية فإن لا يجد ما يملئ قلبه ويسد خلته ،بل يبقى مهموم ينتقل من لذة إلى أخرى ،يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في بيان فقر الإنسان لربه وأنه لا غنى له عنه: (( فالقلب فقير بالذات إلى الله من وجهين: من جهة العبادة وهي العلة الغائية، ومن جهة الاستعانة والتوكل وهي العلة الفاعلية، ثم يقول ( فهو دائماً مفتقر إلى حقيقة): ﴿إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴾ (الفاتحة:5) 
فإنه لو أعين على حصول كل ما يحب ويطلب، ويشتهيه ويريده، ولم يحصل له عبادته لله بحيث يكون هو غاية مراده ،ونهاية مقصوده وهو المحبوب له بالقصد الأول، وكل ما سواه إنما يحبه لأجله. لا يحب شيئاً لذاته إلا الله، فمتى لم يحصل هذا لم يكن قد حقق حقيقة ( لا إله إلا الله)، ولا حقق التوحيد والعبودية والمحبة، وكان فيه من النقص والعيب ،بل من الألم والحسرة والعذاب بحسب ذلك)) ([31]). 
والعبادة غذاء الروح وسعادة النفس، وسرور القلب ،ولهذا لم يجئ في القرآن إطلاق القول بأن العبادة والعمل الصالح: إنه تكليف، وإنما جاء ذكرنا التكليف في موضع النفي كقوله تعالى: ﴿ لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا ﴾ (البقرة: من الآية286). أي وإن وقع في الأعمال تكليف، فلا تكليف إلا قدر الواسع، يقول الشيخ في بيان أن نفس العبادة غذاء الإنسان: (( ونفس الإيمان بالله وعبادته ومحبته وإجلال هو غذاء الإنسان، وقوته وصلاحه، وقوامه كما عليه أهل الإيمان ،وكما دل عليه القرآن،لا كما يقول من يعتقد من أهل الكلام ونحوهم: إن عبادته تكليف ومشقة! وخلاف مقصود لمجرد الامتحان والاختبار)) ([32]). 
وبهذا يتضح أن العبودية لله هي التي تحرر الإنسان من عبودية ما سواه، هي التي ترد على الإنسان كرامته وعزته، فتمنعه من أن يذل نفسه لغير الله أو يخضع لغيره، وهي التي تمنحه السعادة والاطمئنان وتجعله يعيش في روضة من رياض الجنة، وتأخذ به إلى مرضاة الله والأنس بذكره والتلذذ بمناجاته.
ويمكن لنا أن نعرف ذلك يقيناً وذلك باستقراء أحوال الناس ،وما هم عليه من عبوديات لغير الله هل هناك منهم من يشعر بالراحة القلبية ،والسعادة النفسية، والشيخ هنا يستعرض نماذج من حياة البشر وأصنافهم ممن عبدوا غير الله ،ويقيم ذلك وفق تحليل دقيق رائع لنفسياتهم ،وما يعانونه من علل نفسية واضطرابات (جنسية ) وإليك البيان: 
أولاً: من علق قلبه بامرأة. يقول الشيخ (( فالرجل إذا تعلق قلبه بامرأة ولو كانت مباحة له ( أي زوجته) ([33]). يبقى قلبه أسيراً لها تحكم فيه، وتتصرف بما تريد، وهو في الظاهر سيدها لأنه زوجها وفي الحقيقة هو أسيرها ومملوكها، ولا سيما إذا درت بفقره إليها، وعشقة لها )) ([34]).
ثانياً: من تعلق بالنساء والنظر إليهن ـ ولو لم يفعل المحرمات ـ : (( فأما من استعبد قلبه صورة محرمة: امرأة أو صبي فهذا هو العذاب الذي لا يدان فيه وهؤلاء ـ عشاق الصور والنساء ـ من أعظم الناس عذاباً وأقلهم ثواباً، فإن العاشق لصورة، إذا بقي قلبه متعلقاً بها مستعبداًَ لها، اجتمع له من أنواع الشر والفساد ما لايحصية إلا رب العباد ـ ولو سلم من فعل الفاحشة الكبرى )) ([35]).
ثالثاً: من علق قلبه بمنصب أو رئاسة أو جاه: (( وكذلك طالب الرئاسة، والعلو في الأرض قلبه رقيق لمن يعينه عليها ولو كان في الظاهر مقدمهم ،ومطاع فيهم ،فهو في الحقيقة يرجوهم ويخافهم ،فيبذل لهم الأموال والولايات، ويعفو عما يجير حونه ليطيعوه ويمنعوه ،فهو في الظاهر رئيس مطاع وفي الحقيقة عبد مطيع لهم )). 
رابعاً: من علق قلبه بحب المال والحرص عليه: (( وهكذا طالب المال، فإن ذلك المال يستعبده ويسرقه )) إذا أعطى من المال رضى وزال غضبه، وإن دفع سخط وقد سماه الرسول r عبد الدرهم والدنيا فقال: ( تعس عبد الدرهم، تعس عبد الدينار، تعس عبد القطيفة، تعس عبد الخميصة، تعس وانتكس وإذا شيك فلا انتقش، إن أعطى رضي، وإن منع سخط) ([36]). 
ومن هذا يتبين أن عبودية القلب هي المقصودة ،والبدن تبع لها، فإذا تعلق قلبه بأحد هذه الأشياء أو غيرها صار عنده شعبة من العبادة لغير الله ،ووقع في الشرك بحسب ذلك ، يقول الشيخ: (( فإذا تعلق قلبه صار مستعبداً له، وربما صار معتمداً على غير الله، فلا يبقى معه حقيقة العبادة ولا حقيقة التوكل عليه ،بل فيه شعبة من العبادة لغير الله )) ([37]). 
وسبيل التحرر من هذه العبوديات جملة وسائل ذكرها الشيخ هي التي تحقق له العبودية لله، وهذا يذكرنا بمبدأ إيجاد( البديل أو البدائل )، وهو ما يذكره علماء النفس والتربية، وقد قرره شيخ الإسلام في هذه الرسالة إذ يقول: (( الإنسان لا يترك محبوب إلا لمحبوب آخر )) ([38]). 
وسائل تحقيق عبودية المسلم لربه سبحانه :
- إخلاص الدين لله، والبراءة من الشرك: يقول رحمه الله: (( فكلما قوي إخلاص دينه لله كملت عبوديته ،واستغناؤه عن المخلوقات، وبكمال عبوديته لله يبرئه من الكبر والشرك )) ([39]). 
وإذا خلص دينه لله انصرف عن قلبه السوء والفحشاء، وانقهر هواه وشيطانه دون تكلف، لقوة تعلقه بالله ومراقبته له قال تعالى: ﴿ كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ﴾ (يوسف: من الآية24). (( وهكذا يكون قبل أن يذوق حلاوة العبودية له،والإخلاص له بحيث تغلبه نفسه على إتباع هواها ،وإذا ذاق طعم الإخلاص وقوي في قلبه، أنقهر له هواه بلا علاج)) ([40]). 
- قوة الحب لله والمتابعة للرسولr: يقول الشيخ رحمه الله: (( فكلما ازداد القلب حبا له – لله – ازداد له عبودية، وكلما ازداد عبودية ازداد حباً وفضله عما سواه )) ([41]).
ومحبة الله لا تنال بالأماني الفارغة ،والدعاوى العريضة، بل تنال بأمرين عظيمين لا ينالهما إلا من أراد الله به خيراً، يقول الشيخ رحمه الله: (( وقد جعل الله لأهل محبته علامتين: إتباع الرسول. والجهاد في سبيله، وذلك لأن الجهاد حقيقتة الاجتهاد في حصول ما يحبه من الإيمان ،والعمل الصالح ومن دفع ما يبغضه الله من الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، فإذا ترك المسلم الجهاد بأنواعه ،ولم يتحمل التعب والملام في سبيل الله دل على ضعف المحبة لله في قلبه. 
- قوة الطمع في فضل الله ،ودعاؤه والتضرع إليه في كل حال: يقول رحمه الله: (( وكلما قوي طمع العبد في فضل الله ورحمته لقضاء حاجته ،ودفع ضرورته، قويت عبوديته، وحريته مما سواه، فكما أن طمعه في المخلوقين يوجب عبوديته له، فيأسه منه يوجب غنى قلبه عنه )) ([42]). 
- الاستغناء عن المخلوقين وعدم سؤالهم،والتذلل لهم، لكن دون جفوة وإساءة إليهم، بل الإحسان إليهم وإرادة الخير والنصح لهم: يقول رحمه الله في ذلك: (( ولن يستغني القلب عن جميع المخلوقين إلا بأن يكون الله هو مولاه الذي لا يعبد إلا إياه، ولا يستعين إلا به، ولا يتوكل إلا عليه، ولا يفرح إلا بما يحبه ويرضاه، ولا يكره إلا ما يبغضه الرب ويكرهه ...)). ولأجل هذا جاء النهي عن سؤال المخلوقين لأنه في الأصل محرم ولكن أبيح بقدر الحاجة ([43]). 
- ذكر الله أفضل الأعمال بعد أداء الفرائض والاعتناء بها: (( وأقل ذلك أن يلازم العبد الأذكار المأثورة عن معلم الخير، وإمام المتقين r الأذكار المؤقتة من أول النهار وآخره ،وعند أخذ المضجع وعند الاستيقاظ من المنام، وأدبار الصلوات، والأذكار المقيدة مثل ما يقال عند الأكل والشرب واللباس والجماع، ودخول المنزل ،والمسجد والدخول والخروج من ذلك ،وعند المطر والرعد إلى غير ذلك )) ([44]). وأفضل الذكر على الإطلاق تلاوة القرآن ،فقد جعل الله في تلاوته الشفاء والضياء، وأفضل ما يتقرب العبد به إلى ربه هو كلامه الذي خرج منه. 
فإذا حصلت العبودية لله حصل المسلم على السعادة والاطمئنان ،وانشراح الصدر وقرة العين قال تعالى: ﴿مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ﴾ (النحل:97) . وانصرف عن قلبه من السوء ،والفحشاء والتفكر فيهما ما لا يمكن دفعه بنفسه، وكل ذلك يحصل بإعانة الله: (( فإن المخلص لله ذاق من حلاوة عبوديته لله ما يمنعه من عبوديته لغيره، إذ ليس في القلب السليم أحلى ولا أطيب ،ولا ألذ ولا أسر ،ولا أنعم من حلاوة الإيمان المتضمن عبوديته لله ،ومحبته له وإخلاص الدين له، وذلك يقتضي انجذاب القلب إلى الله فيصير القلب منيباً إلى الله خائفاً منه راغباً راهباً)) ([45]).
وبذلك يستريح من التفكير بالوساوس الشيطانية ،ويستريح أيضاً من كلفة الطلب والنظر.
لقد أصبحت الصحة النفسية للقلب مطلباً جماهيرياً – إن صح التعبير- في عصرنا الحاضر، وذلك لتفشي الأمراض النفسية كالقلق،والكآبة وضيق الصدر ومرارته, وطغيان هذه الأمراض على مظاهر السلوك، وسيطرة السعار المادي على القلوب والعقول وهذا بلا شك عامل هدام في حياة الأفراد والمجتمعات، ولا سبيل للخروج من هذا المأزق إلا بكمال العبودية لله والتضرع إليه. 
وما أحوج الأمة- والخطر يدق أبوابها – أن ترجع إلى المنهل العذب، والنبع الصافي وتحاول علاج أمراضها النفسية بالعلاج النبوي الرباني، وأن تتدبر هذه الكلمات الطيبة وتعمل بها ،بدلاً من التقلد الأعمى للغرب ومراجعة العيادات النفسية التي يتولاها أحياناً الدجالون ،والذين لم يعرفوا الإسلام ولم يفقهوه،وبدلاً من اللجوء إلى السحرة والمشعوذين ،والكهنة الذين أضلوا الناس وأبعدوهم عن عبوديتهم لله. 
تاسعاً: محبة الله عنصر أساسي في العبودية: 
بين الشيخ في مواضع عديدة من كتبه ([46]). أن المحبة أصل كل حركة في العالم العلوي والسفلي، وأن وجود الفعل لا يكون إلا عن محبة وإرادة ،وهذا يحصل بتدبير الملائكة الكرام الذين وكلهم الله تعالى بتصريف الأمور بإذن الله ،وحتى دفع الإنسان للأمور التي يكرهها، أصله أيضاً المحبة، فهو يحب العاقبة المستلزمة لشرب الدواء المكروه، وقطع اليد الشلاء، ولكنه لا يترك ما يحبه ويهواه، وهذا يدل على أن المحبة أصل كل فعل ومبدؤه، وهذا من الأدلة على أن الحب من أعظم الدوافع إلى السلوك والعمل، يقول الشيخ رحمه الله: (( ومعلوم أن الحب يحرك إرادة القلب فكلما قويت المحبة في القلب طلب فعل المحبوبات)). 
وهذا بخلاف الخوف فإنه يحصل لسبب ويزول لزواله.
وإذا كان كذلك فليس في الوجود من يحب لذاته إلا الله لما أنعم علينا من النعم العظيمة ،والآلاء الجسيمة ،وأتمها بنزول القرآن العظيم، وببعثة الرسل الكرام والصالحين،فنحن نحبهم لأن الله أمرنا بهذا الحب، والمحبة من أعظم العبادات القلبية التي يجب صرفها لله، أعني المحبة التي تستلزم الخضوع والذل وإيثار المحبوب- بخلاف المحبة المشتركة التي لا يقرنها الخضوع مثل محبة الوالد لولده ،والصديق لقرينه فلا يكون وجودها شركاً، ولكن من تمام المحبة وكمالها أن تحب ما أحبة الله من الأشياء، وفرق بين الحب مع الله، وهو الشرك الذي لا يغفر والحب لله. 
والشيخ رحمه الله يربط بين المحبة والعبودية فيبين أنه لا بد من اجتماع الحب ،والخضوع لله وحدة فيقول: (( بل يجب أن يكون الله أحب إلى العبد من كل شئ، وأن يكون أعظم عنده من كل شئ)) ([47]). 
وقد انقسم الناس في هذا الأمر إلى طائفتين: 
أ- من ظن أن الحبة مجرد ذل وخضوع لا محبة فيه، فجرد المحبة من أعظم خصائصها، وابن تيمية يهتم اهتماماً بالغاً بالجانب العاطفي، فللمحبة دافع قوي في تحريك الإرادة والخير، وهذا بخلاف العرض الجاف الخالي من الانفعال عند علماء الكلام في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم([48])، ولهذا أنكر الجهم بن صفوان مخالة العبد لربه ،وحادثة ذبح خالد القسري أمير العراق للجعد بن درهم مشهورة. 
ب- من يتوهم أن محبة الله مجرد انبساط في الأهواء ،وأنها مجردة عن البذل والخضوع، وقد أخرجهم ذلك إلى نوع من الرعونة – الشطحات – والدعوى التي تنافي العبودية ،والأدب مع الله. 
وقد ترتب على ذلك جملة من الأخطاء والشطحات صدرت عن بعض السالكين وهي إما غلط- فيهم- أو كذب عليهم، ومن هذه الشطحات التي انتقدها الشيخ عليهم:
- الرضا بكل شئ ومحبة كل شئ حتى الكفر والفسوق والعصيان لأن ( المحبة نار تحرق في القلب ما سوى مراد المحبوب ) ([49])،ومعني هذا الكلام أن المعاصي بقضاء الله ،ونحن مأمورون أن نرضى بالقضاء... ولم يفرقوا بين الإرادة الكونية والإرادة الشرعية. 
ولأهل السنة ثلاثة أجوبة على هذه الشبهة وهي: 
1- علينا أن نرضى بما أمرنا الله أن نرضى به كطاعة الله ورسوله. 
2-علينا أن نرضى بالقضاء الذي هو صفة الله أو فعله بالمقضي. 
3- أن المعاصي لها وجهان :وجه من العبد حيث هي من فعله وكسبه، ووجه إلى الرب من حيث هو قدرها فالعبد عليه أن يرضى عن الوجه الذي يضاف إلى الله. 
والشيخ يرى أن أفضل الأجوبة هي الإجابة الأولى([50]) ،فالإنسان مفطور على دفع ما يضره ويؤذيه وأن كانت لله، فكذلك الكفر ونحوه وإن كان بقدر الله فعلينا دفعه وعدم الرضا به من هذه الناحية،
وعلى العبد أن يفرق بين الإرادة الكونية التي يشترك في شهودها البر والفاجر، والإرادة الدينية التي يحبها الله ويرضاها وهي التي شرعها وأمر بها، عدم التفريق بين هذين النوعين جر طوائف إلى الوقوع في أنواع الإلحاد والكفر، يقول رحمه الله: (( فمن وقف عند هذه الحقيقة وعند شهودها ،ولم يقم بما أمر الله به من الحقيقة الدنيوية التي هي عبادته المتعلقة بإلوهيته وطاعة أمر وأمر رسوله كان من جنس إبليس وأهل النار، فإن ظن مع ذلك أنه خواص أولياء الله ،وأهل المعرفة الذين سقط عنهم الأمر والنهي الشرعيان فإنه من شر أهل الكفر والإلحاد)) ([51]). 
- ومن هذه الشطحات التي ردها الشيخ الدعاوى الطويلة في طلب الوصال، والتي جعلت هؤلاء يتكلمون بما ينافي العبودية لله مع ما هم فيه من تضييع الحقوق ،وتعدي الحدود، ومن هذه الأقوال التي نقلها الشيخ: 
قول البعض: أي مريد لي ترك في النار أحد فأنا برئ منه.
وقول الآخر: أي مريد لي ترك أحداً من المؤمنين يدخل النار فأنا برئ منه.
وقول الآخر أيضاً: إذا كان يوم القيامة نصبت خيمتي على جهنم حتى لا يدخلها أحد([52]).
ولم يعلم هؤلاء أن أحداً من الملائكة المقربين ،والأنبياء لا يشفع لأحد إلا بإذن الله ،وبعد أن يرضى عن المشفوع له، وذلك لكمال الهيبة وجلالة الموقف يوم القيامة، وأن دعوى الأنبياء على الصراط ( اللهم سلم اللهم سلم )، وقد طارد ابن تيمية كل مظاهر السخف والرعونة والدعاوى الباطلة ،والتي جعلت هؤلاء يتكلمون بما ينافي العبودية والطاعة لله، وبين الشيخ أن سبب صدورها من هؤلاء الشيوخ يرجع إلى سببين: 
1- بعض هؤلاء السالكين ،وأرباب الأحوال يكون لأحدهم وجد صحيح لكن ليس له عبارة توضح مراده، فيقع في كلامه من الغلط ،وسوء الأدب مع صحة المقصود كقول الشبلي لما سمع قارئاً يقرأ قوله تعالى: ﴿وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الْآخِرَةَ﴾ (آل عمران: من الآية152)، فقال أين مريد الله ؟، مع أن في الآخرة كل أنواع النعيم ،وأعظمها نعيم النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، وسبب ذلك اعتقاد هؤلاء أن الجنة ليس فيها إلا الأكل والشرب، وهذا من آثار طغيان الفلسفة المنحرفة على أفكار المسلمين ودينهم. 
2- صدور مثل هذه الأقوال في حال سكر واصطلام – لذة مع عدم تمييز – يسقط فيه تمييز الإنسان ،أو يضعف حتى لا يدرى ما قال([53]). 
وهذه الأقوال لو قالها الإنسان في كامل وعيه وتفكيره لكان كافراًَ يستتاب وإلا قتل ،يقول الشيخ رحمه الله – حينما سئل – في قوله رابعة رحمها الله (لما حجت البيت ونظرت إليه فقالت: (( هذا الصنم المعبود في الأرض ،وأنه ما ولجه الله ولا خلا منه )) ([54]). 
فبين أن هذا كذب على رابعة، ولو قال هذا من قال لكان كافراً يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل. 
وهو كذب فإن المسلمين لا يعبدون البيت، ولكن يعبدون رب البيت بالصلاة والطواف.يتبع

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

القسم الاخير :
الفناء وأقسامه:
وموضوع المحبة المجردة عن الذل والخضوع يجرنا إلى موضوع الفناء وهو: الاستغراق في الحق بحيث لا يشعر بغيره، وقد فتح هذا الموضوع على مدعيه ألواناً من البلاء والشر ،وهو يكشف عن فهم معكوس لمعني العبودية عند القائلين به، فهم يدعون أنهم يزدادون توغلاً في مشاهدة الحق ،والحقيقة أنهم يزدادون ضلالاً وبعداً عن العبودية وإتباعا للشيطان. 
ومنهج الشيخ في الكلام عن هذا الموضوع كغيره من المواضيع لا يطلق الأحكام العامة فيها، بل يستفصل لأن هذه الألفاظ: -الفناء وغيره- فيها لبس الحق بالباطل، ولهذا قسم الشيخ الفناء إلى ثلاثة أنواع وهي: 
النوع الأول: الفناء عن إرادة ما سوى الله: 
وهذا هو الفناء الكامل الواجب على كل مسلم بحيث لا يحب إلا الله ولا يعبد إلا إياه، ولا يتوكل إلا عليه، فينفي عن عبادة الله عبادة ما سواه وهذا الفناء هو (( تحقيق شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، فإنها تنفي عن قلبه إلوهية ما سوى الله، وتثبت في قلبه إلوهية الحق، فيكون نافياً لإلوهية كل شئ من المخلوقات، مثبتاً لإلوهية رب العالمين، ورب الأرض والسماوات، وبذلك يتضمن اجتماع القلب على الله، وعلى مفارقة ما سواه)) ([55]). 
النوع الثاني: الفناء عن شهود السوى: 
وهذا النوع هو ( أن يغيب بموجوده عن وجوده، وبمشهوده عن شهوده، وبمذكوره عن ذكره، حتى يفني من لم يكن، -وهي المخلوقات-، ويبقى من لم يزل، -وهو الرب تعالى-) وهذا النوع سببه كما قلنا المحبة المجردة عن الذل والخضوع، وهو يحصل لكثير من السالكين. كمن يدهمه أمر عظيم فيبقى قلبه من كل شئ، إلا ما يخافه أو يحبه أو يرجوه. 
وهذا النوع من الفناء يبين الشيخ أنه نقص، والدليل على ذلك أنه لم يقع فيه خير القرون من الصحابة كأبي بكر وعمر وغيرهم: (( فإن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا أكمل وأقوى، وأثبت في الأحوال الإيمانية من أن تغيب عقولهم ،أو يحصل لهم غشي ،أو ضعف أو سكر، أو فناء وله أو جنون)) ([56]).
وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مع قيامهم بالواجبات الإيمانية :كالصلاة والجهاد والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وغيرها من الواجبات العظيمة لم يقعوا في هذا الفناء ،بل عندهم من سعة العلم وقوة الفرقان ما يشهدوه الأمور على ما هي عليه، فيفرقون بين الخالق والمخلوق، والقديم والمحدث، ومن الأدلة التي استدل بها الشيخ على نقص هذا الفناء :أن النبي r لما عرج به إلى السماوات وعاين ما هنالك من الآيات،وأوحى إليه ما أوحى من أنواع المناجاة، أصبح فيهم وهو لم يتغير حاله، ولا ظهر عليه ذلك ([57]). 
وكلما بعد العصر عن عصر النبوة والولاية قل العلم ،وفشى الجهل ،وظهرت البدع ولهذا بين الشيخ أن مبادئ ظهور مثل هذه الأمور لم تقع في العصر الأول لقوة نور السنة ،ومقاومة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للبدع وأهلها: (( وإنما كان مبادئ هذه الأمور في التابعين من عباد البصرة ،فإنه كان فيهم من يغشي عليه إذا سمع القرآن، ومنهم من يموت)) ([58]). وهذا ما يسمى ( بالشهقة) التي تعرض عند سماع القرآن ،يذكر ابن القيم أن من ذلك قوة الوارد وضعف المحمل([59])، بخلاف الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فالذي كان فيهم هو البكاء ولين القلوب وقشعريرة الجلد. 
أما ما يفعله صوفية زماننا من الصياح، والزعيق في سماع القرآن، أو غيره من هذا النوع بل هو شهقة المنافق، فلو وقف أحدهم على حائط ،أو مرتفع لما حصل له ذلك ،لأنه يفعله تصنعاً ورياء. 
النوع الثالث: الفناء عن وجود السوى:
وهو فناء الملاحدة والمنافقين، والذين جعلوا الوجود وجوداً واحداًَ، وقد أوقع هذا الفناء بالكثير من أدعياء التصوف إلى فعل المعاصي والفسوق، وأوقع بالآخرين إلى عبادة الأصنام والأوثان، وتساوت عندهم جميع الحوادث ،فلم يفرقوا بين البر والفاجر ،والمأمور والمحظور ،وهذا الفناء ( هو تحقيق آل فرعون ومعرفتهم وتوحيدهم كالقرامطة وأمثالهم )([60]). 
وقد بين الشيخ أن من الأصول التي يعتمد عليها هؤلاء الاتحادية ما يؤثرونه عن رسول الله r في الحديث القدسي: ( من عادى لي ولياً فقد بارزني بالمحاربة، وما تقرب إلى عبدي بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه....الحديث ).
وهذا الحديث حجة عليهم لا لهم ،فقد أثبت الله سبحانه نفسه ووليه ومعادي لوليه، وأخطئوا في استدلالهم بهذا الحديث على الاتحاد العام، بل هو دليل على الاتحاد الوصفي ،يقول الشيخ في رده على هؤلاء: (( وهذا الموضع زلت فيه أقدام ـ أي الفناء عن شهود السوى ،إذا قوى وضعف التمييزـ وظنوا أنه اتحاد، وأن المحب يتحد بالمحبوب، حتى لا يكون بينهما فرق في نفس وجودها، وهذا غلط، فإن الخالق لا يتحد به شئ أصلاً)) ([61]).
ولهذا اتفق سلف الأئمة على أن الخالق مباين لمخلوقاته، وليس في مخلوقاته شئ في ذاته، ولا في ذاته شئ من مخلوقاته.
وقد اعتنى بالرد على هؤلاء، بل أعلن حربه عليهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في عامة كتبه([62])، لما تضمنت أقوالهم من الكفر الصريح ،والإنكار لوجود الرب ومباينته لمخلوقاته، وقد تعرض على أيديهم لأنواع من الأذى، وأدخل السجن بسببهم مراراً حتى مات رحمه الله في محبسه الأخير بدمشق وهو يتلو قول الله عز وجل ([63]).
﴿إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ﴾ (القمر: 54-55) .

الناحية العملية في حياة الشيخ
ذكرنا أن التزكية امتثال حقيقي للإسلام لا ظاهر صوري ، يشمل الظاهر والباطن ،والقول والسلوك ،وقد تمثلت في ابن تيميه رحمه الله صورة العابد الورع الزاهد، المجاهد في سبيل الله ،ففي الوقت الذي كان فيه الشيخ يطارد كل مظاهر الانحراف والضلال التي لحقت بعقول المسلمين ،وراجت في عصره مظاهر الابتداع وخاصة في أمور العبادة ،وحاول إرجاع المسلمين إلى المصادر الأصلية (الكتاب والسنة)، كان في الوقت نفسه صورة حية تعكس للناس مدى التزام الشيخ بمظاهر العبودية الحقة، و الالتجاء الصادق إلى الله، وأنقل إليك أخي القارئ نماذج حية من أقوال تلامذته ومن عاصره تدل على ذلك:
فقد نشأ الشيخ في أسرة كريمة اشتهرت بالعلم والورع والزهد ،وحب العلم والعلماء، وقد ورث ابن تيمية رحمه الله من أسرته الورع والزهد واللجوء إلى الله ،والدعوة إلى دينه وحفظ القرآن فقد تحدث كتاب التراجم ومؤرخو الإسلام بأنه " نشأ في تصوف تام، وعفاف، وتأله واقتصاد في الملبس والمأكل ،فلم يزل ذلك خلقه، صالحاً برً بوالديه تقياً، ورعاً ([64])، عابداً، ناسكاً، صواماً، قواماً، ذاكراً لله تعالى في كل أمر وفي كل حال،رجاعاً إلى الله تعالى، وقافاً عند حدود الله وأوامره ونواهيه، آمراً بالمعروف، ناهياً عن المنكر لا تكاد نفسه تشبع من العلم ،ولا تروى من المطالعة ،ولا تمل من الاشتغال ولا تكل في البحث..." ([65]).
ومن تلاميذه ابن القيم رحمه الله الذي لازمه مدة طويلة جداً، ووقف معه في المحن التي تعرض لها ،وقد حبس هو ايضا بسبب التهم الباطلة التي وجهت إليهما، ولم يفرج عن ابن القيم إلا بعد وفاة شيخه يقول رحمه الله واصفاً مدة إقامته بالحبس ،وما عليه حال الشيخ ابن تيمية من انشراح الصدر وقوة القلب: " وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه يقول: إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لا يدخل جنة الآخرة، وقال لي مرة: ما يصنع بي أعدائي؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري، إن رحت فهي معي لا تفارقني، إن حبسي خلوة، وقتلي شهادة، وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة ([66])، وكان يقول في محبسه الأخير في القلعة: لو بذلت ملء هذه القلعة ذهباً ما عدل عندي شكري هذه النعمة، أو قال ما جزيتهم عني ما تسببوا لي فيه من الخير، ونحو هذا، وكان يقول في سجوده وهو محبوس: " اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك" ما شاء الله، وقال لي مرة: المحبوس من حبس قلبه من ربه تعالى، والمأسور من أسره هواه، ولما دخل القلعة وصار داخل سورها نظر إليه وقال: ( فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب)، وعلم الله ما رأيت أحداً أطيب عيشاً منه قط، مع ما كان فيه من ضيق العيش ،وخلاف الرفاهية والنعيم ،بل ضدهما، ومع ما كان فيه من الحبس والتهديد والإرهاق ،وهو مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشاً ،وأشرحهم صدراً ،وأقواهم قلباً، وأسرهم نفساً، تلوح نضرة النعيم على وجهه، وكنا إذا اشتد بنا الخوف ،وساءت منا الظنون وضاقت بنا الأرض أتيناه، فما هو إلا أن نراه ونسمع كلامه ،فيذهب ذلك كله وينقلب انشراحاً وقوة ويقيناً وطمأنينة، فسبحان من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه، وفتح لهم أبوابها في دار العمل.... ([67]).
وقال الحافظ البزار في المناقب العلية وقد سأله جماعة أن يكتب لهم عن عبادة الشيخ بعد ما ت فقال رحمه الله: " أما تعبده رضي الله عنه، فإنه قد أن سمع بمثله، لأنه كان قد قطع جل وقته وزمانه فيه، حتى أنه لم يجعل لنفسه شاغله تشغله عن الله تعالى، ما يراد له لا من أهل ولا من مال،
وكان في ليلة متفرداً عن الناس كلهم،خالياً بربه عز وجل ،ضارعاً مواظباً على تلاوة القرآن ا لكريم مكرراً لأنواع التعبدات الليلية والنهارية، وكان إذا ذهب الليل وحضر مع الناس بدأ بصلاة الفجر يأتي بسنتها قبل إتيانه إليهم – أي في البيت – ،وكان إذا أحرم بالصلاة تكاد تنخلع القلوب لهيبة إتيانه بتكبيرة الإحرام، فإذا دخل في الصلاة ترتعد أعضاؤه حتى يميله يمنة ويسرة، وكان إذا قرأ يمد قراءته مداً كما صح في قراءة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)،. فإذا فرغ من الصلاة أثنى على الله عز وجل ،وكان دعائه يفتتحه ويختتمه بالصلاة على النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم). ثم يشرع في الذكر، وكان قد عرفت عادته لا يكلمه أحد بغير ضرورة بعد صلاة الفجر، فلا يزال في الذكر يسمع نفسه، وربما سمع ذكره من إلى جانبه هكذا دأبه حتى ترتفع الشمس ،ويزول وقت النهي عن الصلاة،وكان إذا رأى في طريقه منكراً أزاله، أو سمع جنازة سارع إلى الصلاة عليها، أو تأسف على فواتها وربما ذهب إلى قبر صاحبها بعد فراغه من سماع الحديث، فصلى عليه([68])،ثم يعود إلى المسجد فلا يزال تارة في إفتاء الناس، وتارة في قضاء حوائجهم حتى يصلي الظهر مع الجماعة، ثم كذلك بقية يومه، ثم يقول البزار رحمه الله وهو يتحسر على قلة صحبته للشيخ :" فسبحان الله ما أقصر ما كانت! يا ليتها كانت طالبت – أي صحبته للشيخ – ولا والله ما مر في عمري إلى الآن، زمان كنت أحب إلي من ذلك الحين، ولا رأيتني في وقت أحسن حالاً من حينئذ،وما كان إلا ببركة الشيخ رحمه الله" ([69]).
ويحدثنا الحافظ محمد عبد الهادي عن – وهو من تلامذة الشيخ -حياة الشيخ في آخر جزء من حياته:" وأقبل الشيخ بعد إخراجها – الكتب والأوراق التي يكتب فيها – على العبادة والتلاوة والتذكر والتهجد حتى أتاه اليقين.
وختم القرآن مدة إقامته بالقلعة ثمانين، أو إحدى وثمانين ختمة انتهى في آخر ختمة إلى آخر سورة اقتربت الساعة من قوله تعالى ﴿إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ مَلِيكٍ مُقْتَدِرٍ ﴾ (القمر:55) ثم كملت عليه بعد وفاته،وهو مسجي كان كل يوم يقرأ ثلاثة أجزاء ،يختم في عشرة أيام ([70]). هذا كما أخبرني أخوه زين الدين.
وكانت مدة مرضه بعضة وعشرين يوماً، وأكثر الناس علموا بمرضه، فلم يفجأ الخلق إلا فيه فاشتد التأسف عليه ،وكثر البكاء والحزن، ودخل إليه أقاربه وأصحابه، وازدحموا على باب القلعة والطرقات،([71]). وامتلأ جامع دمشق وصلوا عليه، وحمل على الرؤوس رحمه الله ورضي عنه.
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
______________________________  ____________________ __________




([1]) كتب الأستاذ عبد الرحمن الباني مقدمة رائعة للرسالة تستحق العناية (طبع المكتب الإسلامي) الطبعة السادسة.

([2]) انظر ما كتبه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في آخر( الواسطية) ، فقد ذكر جماع مكارم الأخلاق التي يتخلق بها أهل السنة والجماعة (ص 127) بشرح العلامة محمد خليل هراس رحمه الله ،وقد طبعت الرسالة لأهميتها طبعات عدة . 

([3]) دقائق التفسير لابن تيمية، تحقيق محمد الجليند،(5/100) جمع الأستاذ ما تيسر له من تفسير ابن تيمية في هذا الكتاب .

([4]) مجموعة الرسائل الكبرى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ،انظر1/ 426).

([5]) المصدر السابق (1/427).

([6]) الصراط المستقيم ، للإمام ابن تيميه (ص5) ،رسالة مستلة من مجموع الفتاوى للشيخ .


([7]). إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان لابن القيم ( 1/69) تحقيق العلامة محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله .

([8]) انظر بعض الآثار السيئة لهذه العقائد الباطلة في (( حقيقة التصوف)) بقلم د. محمد بن ربيع المدخلى ( ص18) وما بعدها من الصفحات . 


([9]) راجع (( شرح كلمات الشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني)) للشيخ لابن تيمية، بتحقيق الأخ الأستاذ إياد عبد اللطيف إبراهيم، طبع مكتبة المثنى ببغداد.


([10]) دقائق التفسير لابن تيمية، (5/79).

([11]) نفس المصدر(5/77).

([12]) دقائق التفسير(5/88).

([13]) أي في سورة عبس.

([14]) مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام (16/172).

([15]) التفسير القيم (ص374) ،جمع محمد أريس النووي، وتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله. 

([16]) دقائق التفسير(51/89)

(3) من هذه العمومات كون الإسلام حق يجب إتباعه فمثل العلم بهذا لا يكفي بل لابد من العلم بالتفصيل .

([17]) انظر (مقدمة في التفسير لابن تيمية ):بتحقيق محمود محمد نصار... وهي كلمة عظيمة جداً تدل على فقه الشيخ ومعرفته بالقرآن ومعانيه وانه كما قيل حامل لوائه. 


([18]) رسالة العبودية ( ص 5) لشيخ الإسلام، طبع في بغداد ( مطبعة منير). 

([19])رسالة العبودية ( ص 81).


([20]) العبودية ( ص7) لابن تيمية .

([21]) التفسير القيم (ص 95).

([22]) العبودية ( ص 31).

([23]) العبودية ( ص 7).

([24]) العبودية ( ص 13).

([25]) التفسير القيم (ص80) بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي . 

([26]) العبودية ( ص 17).

([27]) والتعبد لله بموجب الأسماء والصفات العليا ،والعمل بمقتضاها من أجل العبوديات وأعظمها نفعاً، لا باسم لم يرد به الشرع وانظر في ذلك (مدارج السالكين) لابن القيم (ج3).،ولولا خوف الإطالة لذكرنا فائدة هذا العلم الجليل، وأثره على قلب المسلم، ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا لأن نفرد في ذلك بحثاً مستقلاً والله المعين. 

([28]) العبودية ( ص124). 

([29]) العبودية ( ص40). 

([30]) العبودية ( ص78). 

([31]) العبودية ( ص75). 

([32]) (( قاعدة في التوحيد والإخلاص )) لابن تيمية: تحقيق الأخ أحمد الحمداني -فرج الله عنه كربه- ، طبع مكتبة المثنى ببغداد.

([33]) وهذا لا يدل على الكراهة أو التحريم: وهو بين ظاهر،ولكن المحذور الذي نبه إليه الشيخ أن يصل الحال إلى درجة التعلق – تعلق القلب – وعدم الاستغناء، وإذا علمت هي بذلك حصل ما لا يحمد عقباه ،بل يفعل ذلك عند الحاجة مع تعلق القلب بالله سبحانه والله اعلم .

([34]) العبودية (ص 62ـ 63).

([35]) العبودية (ص 67).

([36]) الحديث رواه البخاري عن أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه. 

([37])العبودية (ص54).

([38])العبودية (ص78).

([39])العبودية (ص80).

([40])العبودية( ص80).

([41])العبودية( ص70).

([42])العبودية( ص60).

([43])العبودية( ص65) وانظر بعض الآثار في النهي عن المسألة وسؤال الناس في (( التوسل والوسيلة)) للشيخ: (ص34)، منشورات دار الآفاق الجديد. 

([44])مسائل في الزهد، ( ص15)، مكتبة التراث. 

([45])العبودية ( ص6).

([46]) انظر مثلاً رسالة المحبة ضمن جامع الرسائل المجلد الثاني والاستقامة، روضة المحبين لابن القيم. 

([47]) العبودية(ص10). 

([48]) وانظر مثلا العقيدة النسفية، وجوهرة التوحيد وغيرها فإن مطالعتها لا تحرك معاني الحب في قلب المسلم بل تزيده شكوكاً وحيرة, وقد ازدادت بالشرح تعقيداً. فأين هذا ممن يطالع رسالة العبودية ويقرأها، فإنه سيجد فيها كل الخير والبركة. 

([49]) وقد قال أحد مدعي المحبة للشيخ هذا الكلام..، ومقصوده أن الكون كله بما فيه أراد الله وجوده فهو يحبه، فأجاب الشيخ بالفرق الثاني الشرعي وقال له: (( إذا كان الله قد أبغض قوماً وكرههم وأحببتهم أنت أتكون مرافقاً له؟!)) فكأنما ألقم حجراًََ.....

([50]) الفتاوى الكبرى (1/ 214ـ 215). 

([51]) العبودية (ص16).

([52]) العبودية (ص95).

([53]) العبودية (ص96).

([54]) مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل: (1/80).

([55])العبودية ( ص 111) .

([56])العبودية ( ص 114) .

([57])العبودية ( ص 116) .

([58])العبودية ( ص 114) .

([59])الفوائدص5). 

([60])العبودية (ص128).

([61]) وانظر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر(( مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل )) الجزء الأول، فقد تضمن رسالة فيها إبطال وحدة الوجود والرد على القائلين به ، والجزء الرابع وفيه حقيقة مذهب الاتحاديين وبيان شبهاتهم والرد عليهم بالبراهين النقلية والعقلية . 
ومن الكتب النافعة في هذا المجال أيضاً (( الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان)) و(( ولرسالة السبعينية )) وغيرها من الرسائل النافعة في بيان حقيقة مذهب هؤلاء القوم. 

([62]) وانظر العقود الدرية : وفيه بعض المحن التي تعرض لها الشيخ بسبب ضلال الصوفية وانظر مثلاً الصفحات التالية : ( ص 194-197-267-285).

([63]) وهذه الآية الكريمة هي آخر ما تلفظ بها الشيخ. وقد رؤي بعدها في المنام حيث رآه ابن القيم : فسأل كيف منزلتك؟ فأشار الشيخ إلى علو منزلتة فوق أكابر هذه الآمة . 

([64]) إن أموالاً عظيمة كانت تصل من الملوك والتجار إلى الشيخ،وكان لا يبقي منها درهماً واحداً لنفسه بل يوزعها على المستحقين.

([65]) انظر: مقدمة كتاب( الصارم المسلول) بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي.

([66]) وما أحوج المسلم اليوم وهو يعيش في خضم هذه الفتن أن يتحلى بهذه الروح الإيمانية، فتنير له الطريق إلى الآخرة ورضوان الله، فيظفر بإحدى الحسنين إما النصر أو الشهادة.

([67]) الوابل الصيب لابن القيم: بتحقيق الأخ إياد عبد اللطيف إبراهيم، طبع مكتبة المثنى، وهكذا يكون المسلم ثابتا على معاني الحق ويكون مثبتاً لغيره – وذلك بالنصح والإرشاد.

([68]) وقد جمع الشيخ رحمه الله بين العبادة والتزكية ،وبين الدعوة والجهاد ،بل قيل أنه قضى عمره بزيارة المرضى ،وتفقد أحوال الناس والسؤال عنهم.

([69]) الأعلام العلية في مناقب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : (ص38)، والمقصود ببركة الشيخ أي بإتباعه والاقتداء به.

([70]) وهذا يدل على مدى ما كان يعانيه الشيخ من الم الشيخ رحمه الله ومع ذلك لم ينقطع عن تلاوة القرآن وتدبر معانيه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار، وما أحوج المسلم الذي يريد تحقيق العبودية لله من أن يكثر من تلاوة كتاب الله ليلاً ونهاراً، وأن لا يتركه لأي ظرف، فإن الله علق النجاة في الدنيا والآخرة بقراءته، وتدبره والعمل به.

([71]) انظر تفصيل ذلك في العقود الدرية (ص361)، وقد قال البرزالي – وكان حاضراً وقت الجنازة – في عدد الذين صلوا عليه تخميناً، أن النساء حزرن به (15) ألفاً، والرجال ما بين (60-200) ألف، وانظر الأعلام العلية (ص 84) وهي أكبر جنازة تشيع بعد جنازة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله جميعاً. 
البحث كتبته قبل 15 سنة باسمك مستعار في عراقنا الحبيب وقد قام بنشره
أبو مهند النجدي جزاه الله خير الجزاء وجعل ما يقوم به من جهد في ميزان حسناته يوم الدين 
[COLOR=window****]Almodhe1405@hotmail.com[/COLOR]
almodhe@yahoo.com

----------


## بدرالسعد

بارك الله في جهدك

يكفيني دعوة ابراهيم عليه السلام : (ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا......ويزكيهم  )

----------


## الروض الأنف

باركَ اللهُ فيك أخي رشيدُ على هذا الموضوعِ الرائعِ ، وعلى الجهدِ المشكورِ الذي بذلتَه 

وأرجو من الإدارةِ نقلَ الموضوعِ إلى المنتدى الجديدِ "تهذيبِ السلوكِ وتزكيةِ النفوسِ"

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> باركَ اللهُ فيك أخي رشيدُ على هذا الموضوعِ الرائعِ ، وعلى الجهدِ المشكورِ الذي بذلتَه 
> 
> وأرجو من الإدارةِ نقلَ الموضوعِ إلى المنتدى الجديدِ "تهذيبِ السلوكِ وتزكيةِ النفوسِ"


اتمنى من الادارة ايضا ان يتم نقل الموضوع ولي رسالة مشابهة بعنوان مفهوم الجهاد عند الشيخ لم تصف على النت ونشرت في العدد 21 من مجلة الحكمة شكرا لك اخي الروض ...

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

وهذا رابط البحث في مجلة الحكمة 
http://elibrary.mediu.edu.my/books/SDL2102.pdf

----------

